# New Ruger Superblackhawk Bisley Hunter



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

So I just purchased a New Ruger Superblackhawk Bisley Hunter in 44mag. I have been drooling over this gun since I first saw it.  Would anyone like to share their favorite bullet and powder preferences? I have a 22 hornet and seems like most of those powders will work although H110 and Win 296 seem to be popular with many people. I do have a goal of harvesting a deer with this gun. Sorry I tried to involve"GUN PORN" but it says the file is to big and I can't figure how to shrink it from my phone.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine likes the Hornady 300 grain XTP seated to the longest overall length over a maximum charge of H110. It will shoot these into an inch and a half at 100 yards when I'm having a good day. The scope helps.
[attachment=0:g9vckd7z]DSC_0148 (800x530).jpg[/attachment:g9vckd7z]
I kind of like the ebony grips. They look nice against the stainless steel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For hunting loads I'll use a 240 grain bullet over a large load of H110 at around 1300 fps. I did load up some Sierra 180 gr hollow cavities at 1700 fps once but they usually exploded whenever they hit anything. 

For target and all around shooting I'll load up some 240 gr round nose lead bullets with some Unique and shoot them all day.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

A couple of months ago i found a deal I couldn't pass up. I bought a super blackhawk, but its the shorter barrel.... I would have liked a longer barrel to mount to scope on but i couldn't pass up the deal. Always wanted a .44 mag.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info and also whoever posted the pic on my original post. I really want to try the h110 with a 240 gr. I raided my brother-in-law's stash just to go shooting. They are laser cast 240 gr over some 2400 they shoot pretty good. But half the fun of getting a new gun is working up a load for it.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Be aware that H-110 is a dirty burner, but I used it as my go-to powder when loading for big game. I have some reload data I could provide if you like. Also, I found the 9gr of Alliant #5 makes a fantastic plinker round.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would gladly take any data you're willing to give Narient. I only have a Speer, Hornady, Sierra manuals at the moment


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Straight from the Hodgdon website:
http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------

